# AVN: Keine Nachwuchsprobleme



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Februar









*AVN: Keine Nachwuchsprobleme​*
Die AZ-online berichtet über die Verbände in Niedersachsen, Biologe Matthias Emmrich vom Anglerverband Niedersachsen (AVN) wurde befragt:
http://www.az-online.de/niedersachs...chsen-weiter-trend-anglerverband-7205383.html

Die Vereine des AVN hätten wohl überwiegend keine Nachwuchssorgen, so das Fazit.

Das Angeln hätte sich zwar gewandelt, die Jugend würde mehr das aktive Angeln betreiben, im Gegensatz zum früher oft bekannten und belächelten Ansitzangler.

Natürlich kommt auch wieder die übliche Geschichte mit "die Jugend interessiere nicht nur das Fische fangen, sondern auch das Naturerlebnis", und ebenso ist die Erwähnung von Gewässerpflege, Hege etc..
Heutzutage wohl auch bei im anglerischen Sinne fortschrittlicheren Verbänden wie dem AVN  (leider) unvermeidlich..

Über diesen Satz dürfte sich Matthias Emmrich wohl weniger freuen:
_Niedersachsen macht es den Anglern im Vergleich zu anderen Bundesländern leicht. Denn um an der Küste und den Binnengewässern angeln zu können, benötigt man nach Angaben des Landesfischereiverbandes Weser-Ems keinen Fischereischein. „An der Nordsee darf ohne jede Erlaubnis geangelt werden, Personalausweis reicht“, sagte Emmrich. _

Denn das liest sich ja, als ob er für Weser-Ems arbeiten würde.

So wie ich ihn und die Leute vom AVN kenne, arbeiten die aber wesentlich lieber erfolgreich für Angler und das Angeln beim AVN, als für Weser-Ems...
:q:q

Interessant zur Altersstruktur, dass  laut Bericht die Altersgruppe bis 30 Jahre 21,4 Prozent der im AVN organisierten Angler ausmachen würde..

Was tatsächlich dafür spricht, dass in Niedersachsen noch genügend junge Menschen nicht nur zum Angeln, sondern auch in die Vereine zu kommen scheinen.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## pama1974 (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: AVN: Keine Nachwuchsprobleme*

Hi,
als Jugendwart eines Vereines in Sachsen Anhalt kann ich sagen, dass es bei mir im Verein auch wenig bis gar keine Probleme in der Nachwuchsgewinnung gibt.
Das liegt zum einen (wenn auch kleinen Teil) das das Landesfischereigesetz es relativ leicht macht den Fischereischein zu erwerben und zum zweiten sind es die angebotenen Veranstaltungen für meine Jugend.
Und hier liegt die eigentliche Hauptaufgabe; Spaß, Interesse, Herausforderung aber auch lehrreiches in ein Packet zu vereinen, ist nicht so einfach.
Ich persönlich biete im Jahr ca. 23 verschiedene Veranstaltungen an. Zum Beispiel Basteln und Spaßbad im Winter. Praktische Vorführungen ab dem Frühjahr. Jugendlager (Jugendfreizeiten) im Sommer mit weit über 50 Teilnehmern (alles in alleiniger Regie) sind sehr begehrt. Herbst ist Raubfischzeit. Schulungen mit Profis und Treffen am Wasser sind normal und beliebt. 
Aber auch eine Gruppenversammlung mit weitreichenden Infos für das Folgejahr dürfen da nicht fehlen.

Generell bin ich aber der Meinung, dass eine Schulung vor dem lebenden Objekt Fisch unbedingt erforderlich ist.

Am Ende reden wir beim Angeln auch von dem Töten eines Wirbeltieres. Dazu gehört auch etwas Grundkenntnis welche ein guter Jugendwart auch weiter entwickelt.

Nur so kann es dauerhaft funktionieren.

PS: Persönlich träume ich von einem Bundeseinheitlichen Fischereischein, auch wenn ich weiß, dass das nie passieren wird. (OMG jetzt bekomme ich bestimmt einen Shitstorm)


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: AVN: Keine Nachwuchsprobleme*



pama1974 schrieb:


> Generell bin ich aber der Meinung, dass eine Schulung vor dem lebenden Objekt Fisch unbedingt erforderlich ist.


Generell bin ich der Meinung, dass "learning by doing" weniger Jugendliche abschreckt, als denen zu sagen, lern erst mal was, bevor Du das überhaupt mal probieren darfst...

Leider ist aber diese PETA-Attitüde (die armen Fische) und das daraus folgende "da muss erst mal geschult/gelernt werden" in meinen Augen viel zu weit auch unter Sport- und Angelfischern verbreitet..

Ich frag mich immer, wie das weltweit ausserhalb Bürokrateutoniens (bzw. teutschsprachigen Raumes (Ösis und Schweizer sind da auch eher seltsam) nur gehen kann, dass man ohne Prüfung und Kurs einfach angeln darf und damit Angler sein...

Was könnte man nur alles erreichen, wenn diese Hürden weg wären und statt "Schulung, Vorgabe und Kurs" besser "learning by doing" auf der Agenda stehen würde.......


Ist ja aber nicht das Thema hier..

*Ich bin jedenfalls froh, in dem Artikel  zu lesen, dass Angeln  (zumindest in NDS) noch so attraktiv ist, dass trotz der vielen Hürden durch Bürokratie, Vereine und Verbände sich immer noch (mehr oder weniger viele) Jugendliche dafür begeistern können...*


----------



## pama1974 (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: AVN: Keine Nachwuchsprobleme*

Leider ist aber diese PETA-Attitüde (die armen Fische) und das daraus folgende "da muss erst mal geschult/gelernt werden"

Wenn Du solche Aussagen aus meinem Beitrag entnimmst, dann habe ich wahrscheinlich alles falsch gemacht.

Ja, es muss in meinen Augen geschult werden.
Die Frage ist aber wie.

Wenn man es so gestaltet, dass die Kids es eigentlich gar nicht mitbekommen, dann ist es der richtige Weg.

Und das behaupte ich sogar, dass ich das seit Jahren hinbekomme.

Nicht umsonst habe ich seit über 8 Jahren einen Jugendanteil von über 140 Jugendlichen in meinem Verein.

Schulung ist wichtig, der Weg dorthin aber schwer.
Zumindest für viele.


----------



## kati48268 (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: AVN: Keine Nachwuchsprobleme*

Unser Verein (NRW) hat auch keine Nachwuchsprobleme.
Es steht und fällt sowas aber auch wohl mit dem Angebot & den Jugendwarten. Wenn ich den Zeit- & organisationsaufwand anschaue, den unsere da rein stecken, bin ich froh, dass ich diesen Posten nicht mache.



pama1974 schrieb:


> Generell bin ich aber der Meinung, dass eine Schulung vor dem lebenden Objekt Fisch unbedingt erforderlich ist.


Eine Schulung braucht man an der NDS-Küste nicht, in den Bundesländern mit Tourischein für diesen auch nicht.
Und ich weiß gar nicht, welche Sondergruppen das auch alles nicht brauchen, z.B. Diplomaten, etc.
Und wir alle im Rest der Welt außerhalb dieser Prüfung-für-Alles-Insel auch nicht.

Was soll dieser Unsinn also?


pama1974 schrieb:


> Am Ende reden wir beim Angeln auch von dem Töten eines Wirbeltieres.  Dazu gehört auch etwas Grundkenntnis welche ein guter Jugendwart auch  weiter entwickelt.


Wenn Onkel Karl 1x im Monat mit dem Knüppel zum Karnickelstall geht, braucht er so einen Scheixx auch nicht;
und da geht es um hochentwickelte, warmblütige, empfindungsfähige Säuger!

Da stimmen die Verhältnisse nicht, bei dem, was man uns auferlegt.

Jedes Kind von ca. 8-10 bis ca. 15 Jahre sollte vollkommen frei an jedem(!) Gewässer angeln dürfen, auch ohne jede Begleitung v. Fischereischeininhabern, ja sogar ohne jeden Erwachsenen.


----------



## Double2004 (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: AVN: Keine Nachwuchsprobleme*

Schön zu lesen, dass er bewusst DAS Hauptziel der Hobby-Angler nennt: Angeln "für den Eigenbedarf"! 

...also Angeln als Nahrungserwerb. Habe nur leider hier in der Region das Gefühl, dass viele Jugendliche eben dies nicht als Hauptziel sehen. Da werden dann doch auffällig häufig Ufer-Camps errichtet... Ergo ist die von ihm genannte Tendenz zur mobilen Angelei, die es ja zweifelsfrei gibt, bei den Jugendlichen hier eher nicht zu beobachten. Ich treffe an den hiesigen Gewässern nur sehr selten jugendliche Spinnangler.

Double2004

PS: @pama1974: Guter Beitrag!!


----------



## ZX Biker (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: AVN: Keine Nachwuchsprobleme*

Also bei uns, der NWA, dem zweitgrößten Verein Niedersachsen sieht es so aus, dass wir pro Jahr einen Mitgliederzuwachs von gut 100 Mitgliedern haben (ausgetretene schon abgezogen). 
Also wirklich gut. Aber gerade im letzten Magazin stand wieder ein Artikel darüber was für Probleme wir haben die Mitglieder auch zum mitarbeiten zu bekommen. Das ehrenamtliche Engagement ist trotz steigender Mitgliedszahlen gesunken.
Es geht schon so weit, dass pflegemaßnahmen an externe Betriebe vergeben werden müssen. 

Soll heißen:
Die obige Aussage zu uns ins NDS stimmt, keine Frage. Aber weiter bringen tut uns das nicht. Eher im Gegenteil. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## kati48268 (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: AVN: Keine Nachwuchsprobleme*



Double2004 schrieb:


> ...also Angeln als Nahrungserwerb. Habe nur leider hier in der Region das Gefühl, dass viele Jugendliche eben dies nicht als Hauptziel sehen.


Richtig.
Gerade bei Jugendlichen steht das Erlebnis im Vordergrund.
Die Trendwende, Angeln aus anderen Gründen als Fressen, dürfte lange vollzogen sein und verstärkt sich mit jedem Jahr.

Diesem Fakt laufen sämtliche Verbände hinterher.
Und Politik, Gesetzgebung & Justiz ebenso.


----------



## Carpmaster23 (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: AVN: Keine Nachwuchsprobleme*

Also ich bin nun seit über 15 Jahren in einem Verein in dem anglerfeindlichsten Bundesland Baden-Württemberg Jugendleiter. Wir haben 55 aktive Erwachsene und 34 aktive Jugendliche in allen Altersklassen. Selbst Kids unter 10 die nur als Angelhelfer dabei sind haben so einen Spaß das es sie nicht davor abschreckt selber nicht die Hand an eine Rute legen zu dürfen 
Wir haben im Schnitt 25 Veranstaltungen im Jahr wo wirklich jeder Bereich abgedeckt ist. Wir gehen an Fluss da wir nur Seen im Verein haben und ich arbeite mit mehreren Vereinen zusammen. Ganz wichtig ist die Schulung der Kids / Jugendlichen am Wasser oder in unserem Jugendraum im Vereinsheim. Ich bin auch der Meinung das sie gar nicht merken sollten das sie geschult werden. Sonst wir es ihnen zu langweilig. Und das funktioniert so gut das in den letzten 3 Jahren 10 Jugendliche erfolgreich die Fischerprüfung abgelegt haben. Das wird bei uns auch honoriert. Um diesen Job zu machen gehört weitaus mehr dazu wie sich zu treffen und die Kids Fischen zu lassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: AVN: Keine Nachwuchsprobleme*

Nach ner Woche kommt nun selbst BILD um die Ecke damit:
http://www.bild.de/regional/hannover/angeln/ja-seid-ihr-denn-ganz-fisch-49804162.bild.html


----------

